# Que necesito para ser un buen electronico?



## edgarmedina20 (Mar 16, 2011)

antes que nada yo soy un estudiante de electronica estoy a la mitad de carrera y tengo 20 años, para profundizar esa pregunta...
Es que me quiero especializar en un area de AUTOMATIZACION Y CONTROL o DOMOTICA. Una de las dos las dos si me fuese posible pero he escuchado que la universidad no basta para salir especializado en esas areas me entere que existe un curso de PLC y actualmente lo estoy estudiando y es un curso de automatizacion y control... la pregunta correcta quiza seria.

¿que cursos podria llevar para ser mas habil en esa area tanto en domotica como en automatizacion?
y solo por curiosidad tambien en TELECOMUNICACIONES 


-Se que estudiar duro en la universidad sirve pero he visto gente que se mete a innumerables cursos de electronica que veo... son demasiados para explicarlos creo que aca ya los deben conocer .

me gustaria que me erspondieran esta pergunta ya que realmente quiero un buen electronico. no un ingeniero mas entre tantos, quiero destacarme.


----------



## sornyacolores (Mar 16, 2011)

un buen cautin y muchas ganas


----------



## Francisco Unexpo (Mar 22, 2011)

Para ser un buen electronico solo necesitas poner de tu parte,gustarte por su puesto la electronica y dar lo mejor de ti.Saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 23, 2011)

Curiosidad y muchos cortos...


----------



## tronik (Abr 8, 2011)

Yo creo que lo mejor 
es leer la teoria y tratar de ponerlo en practica para ver que resultador tiene 
resultados ideales y reales 
y eso estodo lo qu hace que te conviertas en un buen electronico 
ademas de una buena herramienta multimetro,fuente,protos,osciloscopeo,cautin,etc,etc.

yo asi fue como aprendi con unos buenos libros de electronica
y practicando mucho el porque de las cosas 
para mi las leyes de la electronica es la base de todo este mundo


----------



## edgarmedina20 (Abr 8, 2011)

gracias por sus respuestas en especial a ti tronik me sirvio de mucho


----------

